# Beautiful boxer girl died suddenly in her sleep



## Tracylou (Jan 24, 2019)

Our beautiful boxer girl had just turned 5 and died suddenly in her sleep days later. No explication whatsoever even the vet that examined her said he could see how healthy she was and well looked after. I have heard of sudden death in dogs but never thought it would happen to my girl. We have since learned about heart screening for boxers but we never had any cause for concern. 
Has anyone experienced sudden death in a dog? 
It’s been 4 weeks and we still can’t come to terms with what’s happened. We were so shocked and no postmortem was offered we just wanted her back home. 
The only comfort we take from her death is that she was on the bed with us and appeared to have gone in her sleep


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No experience of this condition, but so sorry for your loss


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh good lord how awful for you. I'm afraid I have no idea what could have caused this. I did very suddenly lose my border collie some years ago. She seemed fine but suddenly one night woke up making a noise like she was about to be sick, I got her from my bedroom to the bathroom, thinking it would be easier to clear up sick from the tiled floor, she collapsed and seconds later died in my arms. It is thought she had a massive heart attack. 

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Like you say though you can take great comfort that she died peacefully in her sleep laying next to those she loved and trusted.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Dreadful: I’m so sorry.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What an awful shock; sorry for your loss. My neighbours had a Briard and the same happened there. They heard him give a tiny bark in the middle of the night, thought he'd heard a fox outside, and found him in the morning. You must feel awful.


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

While there is no replacement for a loss of a pet, remembering she passed while at home, somewhere she loved and was loved, and without any prolonged pain or suffering is something that can help a bit. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tracylou said:


> Our beautiful boxer girl had just turned 5 and died suddenly in her sleep days later. No explication whatsoever even the vet that examined her said he could see how healthy she was and well looked after. I have heard of sudden death in dogs but never thought it would happen to my girl. We have since learned about heart screening for boxers but we never had any cause for concern.
> Has anyone experienced sudden death in a dog?
> It's been 4 weeks and we still can't come to terms with what's happened. We were so shocked and no postmortem was offered we just wanted her back home.
> The only comfort we take from her death is that she was on the bed with us and appeared to have gone in her sleep


I am so sorry about your girl what an awful shock for you, I lost both my toy poodles last year due to illness which was bad enough and I am still trying to get over their loss so I can only imagine how you feel when your dog seemed healthy.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I've never experienced this but sudden unexplained death does happen to animals and humans from time to time. 
Your dog's life was short but happy and she knew she was well loved. X


----------

